# Biopsy results back NEGATIVE woo hoo



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Finally got back to me, she said doc has to interpret but it said at the bottom "negative for any invasive carcinoma. Probably means no cancer!!!!! I'm so relieved since I've had two types of cancer in my life... Osteogenic sarcoma and melanoma....As long as it's not DCIS ductal non invasive, which she didn't see anything on report. means I'm clean!!*



:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

There, got it the right place.. Gee maybe they should scan my brain?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So glad everything turned out well...I am so happy for you!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So happy for your good news!!!! Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank God Michelle!Great news!!!!! What a relief!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome Michelle !!! just saw this on fb and so happy for you.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

YAY:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank goodness!!Such great news!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Such fantastic news!! Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That is great news. So happy for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news, congrads.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is great news! So glad everything checked out okay.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations Michelle!!!!! It couldn't happen to a better person!!!!
Celebrate now, and live it up! So, so very happy with you!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Fantastic news. So happy for you! :chili:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay!! That's wonderful news!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Michelle..that's FANTASTIC!!!!!!! :chili: news!!! 

I'm so happy you can have this worrisome time behind you!! :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Great news Michelle...so happy to hear it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:So happy:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What great news for you!!! So happy all is well!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank god. Wonderful news.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yippeeee!!! great to hear :cheer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Great news!!!!! Thankyou God!!! So happy for you :chili:.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

You must feel so relieved. So happy for you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful! :grouphug:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful news!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, this is such wonderful news!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank goodness!! I am so relieved for you, Michelle!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm so relieved! I love my SM and FB family,:wub: aside from Al and his folks,they're my only family ..
We celebrated with chocolate with chocolate chunks gelato!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Wonderful news! So happy for you!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Great news!!!!! So happy for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Such great news, Michelle! So glad to hear this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:chili:YEAHHHH!!!!!:chili:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle, this is of course, wonderful news. I'm so happy for you. 
WOW....what a relief that had to be to hear that great news.!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That is SO awesome!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So HAPPY for you!!


----------

